# Pandit Ravi Shankar



## Lukecash12

http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=F53CE42350CB5A42

If any of you love Indian music, you of course know of Shankar.


----------



## World Violist

Oh yes... I definitely love Ravi. There isn't a whole lot not to love about him, to be honest. He introduced an entire musical culture to the West. (I won't say single-handedly, because George Harrison certainly had a hand, as well as Ravi's teacher, who first presented the sitar to these shores.


----------



## Aidee

Count me it. I've always loved the sitar.


----------



## Lukecash12

Aidee said:


> Count me it. I've always loved the sitar.


Than you are certainly a friend of mine!


----------



## Sid James

A great artist & consumate musician, whose ability transcends all cultures & creeds. Just look at his work with Yehudi Menuhin, Jean Pierre Rampal, Andre Previn, Philip Glass & Zubin Mehta. & that's only in the classical world. I especially like his _Sitar Concerto No. 1_, done in the 1970's with Previn & the London Symphony. I also think he's a pretty good orchestrator (rich use of percussion & woodwind in that work), & wonder were he learnt that from?...


----------



## JRFuerst

He has recorded with Peter Gabriel and toured with him on the Secret World Tour.


----------



## JRFuerst

Actually, I think it's a different Shankar. Nevermind.


----------



## Sid James

JRFuerst said:


> Actually, I think it's a different Shankar. Nevermind.


Could be Ravi's daughter (forget her name?), who was taught to play the sitar by her father...


----------



## Lukecash12

Andre said:


> Could be Ravi's daughter (forget her name?), who was taught to play the sitar by her father...


That would be Anoushka Shankar. Quite the beautiful lass.


----------



## Mark Harwood

The Shankar who played violin with PG was not Ravi or Anoushka. Ravi is a fine old man, who introduced many of us to a profound and beautiful form of music. I also recommend a listen to the sarod.


----------



## Lukecash12

Mark Harwood said:


> The Shankar who played violin with PG was not Ravi or Anoushka. Ravi is a fine old man, who introduced many of us to a profound and beautiful form of music. I also recommend a listen to the sarod.


Also, other good instruments to study:

Rudra Veena, Surbahar, Indian Classical Violin, Tabla, Sarangi, Dilruba, Esraj, Sehtar (Persian Sitar), Seni Rabab, & Sursringar.

And here is a good forum for learning of ICM (Indian Classical Music) and ICM music theory:

http://forums.chandrakantha.com/


----------

